# steering box leak



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

my 66 GTO steering box is leaking. Seems to be at the front round concave area..I have been told there is a snap ring that if removed will provide access to an O ring..is this true??other ideas?? davy in chico


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, The gearboxes are rebuildable. 
You should pick up a copy of the 1966 Chassis Manual for details/outline of the procedure. 
Cheers.


----------

